# Finishing Basement..ceiling problem



## cornick (Oct 30, 2009)

I would like to finish off this basement (and actually started) but am unsure of what to do for one side of it for the ceiling. The duct work comes down so there is only about 6' worth of room. 

I don't really want to put drywall there because after I build down the ceiling it will be only about 5'8"...which is too short..plus add carpet...

I've posted a couple pictures because I could use some advice here on what to do.

You can see from the pictures how low it is.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I don't want to rain on your parade, but if that's the majority of your space you're showing, I don't think I'd be finishing it.

You just can't have 6' (or less) finished ceiling heights...maybe if it was a perimeter soffit around the room for ductwork, but not what you're showing.

Now we all know you're gonna do it anyway, so good luck. :laughing:


----------



## cornick (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sorry, it doesn't show it well. It's about 11' wide the area that I'm looking at. The majority of the room is to the right of all the duct work.

I just don't see it manageable to do.

I guess part of my issue is that I need to frame the walls so I'm doing drywall all the way up...but then how do I 'blend' that. I don't think it would look good for drywall just to come to an end at the ceiling with nothing there either...


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's some before/after pics for some low areas, but they were just a small part of the basement, sorry I can't find the framing pics, but for the low ductwork, we framed 2x4's on the flat so just 2" was lost (incl. sheetrock).


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

This is a low hallway adjacent to the basement stairs. "Before" pics are from back of staircase.




















"After" pics are from front of staircase.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Your problem is that the ceiling ht. for the whole area will have to be extremely low..._too_ low imo...and definitely too low for code, here it's 7' (84").


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

cornick said:


> I'm sorry, it doesn't show it well. It's about 11' wide the area that I'm looking at. The majority of the room is to the right of all the duct work.
> 
> I just don't see it manageable to do.
> 
> I guess part of my issue is that I need to frame the walls so I'm doing drywall all the way up...but then how do I 'blend' that. I don't think it would look good for drywall just to come to an end at the ceiling with nothing there either...



Just paint everything in the ceiling black and tell anyone over 5'10 to duck for the duct (and beam). :wink:


----------



## cornick (Oct 30, 2009)

Jay123 said:


> Just paint everything in the ceiling black and tell anyone over 5'10 to duck for the duct (and beam). :wink:


LOL! As silly as that kinda seems...it's probably not a bad idea.

I appreciate the info you've shared. I'd like to be able to finish it off but it would DESTROY me doing it...I would probably be in so much pain from having to do the labor and that part of the room would become just unusable for me at 6'6". I'd be hunched over doing all the work....ouchie.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

oh hell, 6' 6"...fuhgeddaboudit :laughing:


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

nicely done project jay


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, those were done maybe 3-4 years ago.


----------



## cornick (Oct 30, 2009)

I do have to ask what's with the kiddy pool and life raft?


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

"Before" pics in a client's home...you can imagine some of the stuff I've seen...I think I've found body parts a couple of times. :huh:

:laughing:


----------

